# Mastercraft SnowBlower?



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Hello i try to find some infor on older mastercraft snow blower if they are any good ?? i found a large one 33 inch and they sell it very cheap but want to know if they are well made or if i should not touch this brand at all ?

thank you for your help!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you overhaul it. and I mean crawling up every inch of that machine and fixing it. then yeah it will be good to go. I myself have never heard of that brand.


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Mastercraft is canadian tire brand. its very hard to find any information on forum!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I vaguely remember a mention that those machines could either be re-branded MTD's or Noma's. I could be wrong, but it may be worth looking at the data plate and cross reference the model number. 

And honestly, I find it a little strange that there is as little information on these machines as there is. Especially taking into consideration Canadian winters, and how reliant folks are on them.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like an mtd by the dash


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats an mtd, actually noma was made by murray


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

A lot of Mastercraft were made by MTD. I was able to get a manual for mine by phoning MTD & giving them the model & s/n. 
Like any used machine, you need to check it out well before you buy. Check for augers and wheels rusted to the shafts, warn shafts, bushings/bearings and belts. Take off the bottom plate to check out the gearbox/drive train.

Cheers


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

i will go see it but its 25$ so i will probaly buy it!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

At that price, if things are more than you want to deal with, you may be able to part it out and recover your initial investment. And you get the benefit of quality garage time.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you buy it post more pictures of it. My Craftsman blowers are Noma and they are tanks. Curious if there are "related".


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i dont think they are, i know that noma was it own company origianly but got bought out by murray


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looking at the bucket and dash board its not a noma


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

no i was referring to kiss4afrogs last post, its obviously an mtd


----------



## pweerc (May 4, 2014)

*It is a mtd*

I bought a 1987 Yard man 33in and yours looks just like mine. And you WILL have to go through every inch of that machine and clean,adjust,replace,lubricate,etc. I paid 100 dollars for mine and only had to put a 6 dollar seal in the auger box. however, 27 years of semi adequate maintenance leaves work to be done. In my opinion these older machines MTD made are as good or better than the big names[parts are usually found at reasonable prices] but I have now opened the door to the people that look down on MTD. The pics. below are how mine looked on cl when I bought it. The model is 31960-7 try google and use the partstree breakdown that might help get you started. 25 dollars is a cheap start. Good luck,Tony


----------



## pweerc (May 4, 2014)

sorry could not get pics to load will try later


----------



## pweerc (May 4, 2014)

*mtd pics*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its a well know fact that the older mtd's are much better built machines than the newer ones


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Gilson built a of of Mastercraft branded units for Canadian Tire n the 60's and into the 70's This machine is not one of those as other have identified.

Pete


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, not related but it sure looks like a nice machine and even more so for the $$$.


----------

